# Middle Earth after LOTR



## scotsboyuk (Jul 9, 2005)

I found this and thought some of you might be interested in it.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 9, 2005)

Lurking in the shadows of TTF, scotsboyuk ? I wish you were active in the forums as much as you are on Project Evil ...


----------



## scotsboyuk (Jul 9, 2005)

@Thorondor

That's very nice of you to say so. I may be more active here again since the level of debate on PE isn't quite what I had hoped for.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh really? I'm sometimes "afraid" to read the replies to my posts there  . Though I agree that more people there would make things more interesting.


----------



## scotsboyuk (Jul 9, 2005)

@Thorondor

More people would be useful, but I think the actual quality of the debate is lacking in places.


----------

